# Tony Fisher's 3x3x9 Ball



## Tony Fisher (Aug 22, 2015)

My latest puzzle transformation.


----------



## Praetorian (Aug 22, 2015)

that is just so great, wow, such excellent work


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 22, 2015)

That looks so cool! Great work!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 22, 2015)

such awesome


----------



## stoic (Aug 22, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## Berd (Aug 23, 2015)

Very nice. You should experiment with sticker mods on it.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 23, 2015)

Awesomeness before my very eyes...


----------

